

Show HN: Sparkline.email – a quick graph of your email inbox size - JBerlinsky
http://sparkline.email/

======
kevinjasker
I see a line with a decreasing slope (decreasing because it 'ends' at the red
dot... ?), but I have no context. Does a negative slope mean my inbox
situation is getting better, or worse? Some sort of context would be nice.

~~~
JBerlinsky
The general idea is that the graph is of your inbox size, so a reduction in
quantity (decreasing slope) would represent a "better" inbox situation. How
might you suggest providing that context while keeping the ensuing image
lightweight and clutter-free?

~~~
kevinjasker
Be specific about that when describing the graph. I don't see anything about
inbox size on the page. Graph is clean, informative, and immediately
understandable given that crucial bit of information...

~~~
kevinjasker
Full disclosure - i've never heard of a sparkline graph, and i'm guessing I am
not unique in that.

------
saamm
Heads up: I'm getting an application error. ("An error occurred in the
application and your page could not be served. Please try again in a few
moments.")

~~~
JBerlinsky
Should be working now

------
mtmail
A screenshot or any preview would be nice. Asking for full access to my emails
without an imprint, contact address plus hidden whois information is too
risky.

~~~
JBerlinsky
Unfortunately, Google doesn't make it possible to get a count of your inbox
size, as far as I know, without requesting full permissions :(

------
BorisMelnik
got an application error when trying to connect my friend

~~~
JBerlinsky
Should be working now

